# Jim Shockey's Gold



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone used this powder? What kind of result's were you getting? And is there a local place that carries it?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use it and I will only shoot "gold" now.

I got a jug at Cabelas, and it was like $20.00. I normaly use Pyrodex P and I shoot 100 gr. behind a 200gr. 10mm. gold dot bullet, out of my .45 cal. cva optima pro. 

Using the Pyrodex my velocity was 1,775 fps. at the muzzel. With the Shockys Gold, same load and bullet it was 1,995 fps. The velocity only varied within 25 fps. with the gold. There was a 75 fps. diference between shots with the Pyrodex.

I love it, and will only use the gold from now on. This is only my opinion, and what I have tested. I'm not a rocket scientist, but if I can get a more accurate, and consistent load with the gold, it's what I'm using.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i use it as well and i will not use anything else. better ignition and less clean up all good things in my opinion. cabela's is the only place that i have found it though.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm not crazy about it at all. It is very easy to clean up but the accuracy and consistancy are not good at all. There is a new powder out called Blackhorn 209 that is excellent if you can find it. It is just as easy to clean up as Shocky stuff and way more consistant over a chrony and my accuracy is much better with it in my TC with Barnes TMZs. I get 1.5" groups with it and clean up is a breeze.
Blackhorn is from Wester Powders Inc.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

gunplay said:


> There is a new powder out called Blackhorn 209 that is excellent if you can find it. Blackhorn is from Wester Powders Inc.


 I got a case of it from MidwayUSA.com yesterday. 10/ 10 oz. cans for $329.95!!!! $20 of that was for haz Mat. I hope its as good as thay(YOU) say!!


----------



## Extex (Sep 11, 2007)

Sportsmans warehouse is stocking the Blackhorn powder now - I picked up a jug on monday to try. I have used the Shockey gold and it is very clean - accuracy was just ok to me.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I personaly think accuracy is way more important then being clean.


----------



## dmuley (Apr 29, 2008)

How does the blackhorn powder stand up to the triple 7 pellets in terms of accuracy,speed,and cleanup? does it come in pellets? :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

It doesn't come in pellets at this point, But accuraccy is far better than the Gold Stuff and clean up is the same. Just have some quick loads ready when you hunt, the loose powder is no slower than the pellets and you might actually hit something with that first shot.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

gunplay said:


> It doesn't come in pellets at this point, But accuraccy is far better than the Gold Stuff and clean up is the same. Just have some quick loads ready when you hunt, the loose powder is no slower than the pellets and you might actually hit something with that first shot.


Looking at the load data today. Have you tried any loads over the 120 gr. loads?? Looks like Wester Powders Inc. don't recommend it but most manufactures don't list loads over 120 gr.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

No. I've never tried it because they don't recomend it. I think you would blow a bunch of powder out of the end of the barrel before it ignited and you wouldn't get any return for the extra powder.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have used the BH 209 and love it . No crude ring at all , every shot loaded like a clean barrel .Cleaned up like no other powder i have tried . Two wet patches and one dry ( one side ) and it was spotless . Breach plug cleaned up with out solvent . :shock: 
I feel that if i had a scope ( bad eyes ) :roll: i could have put all shots in one hole. I only shot at 50 yards because i could not see the sight and target very well at the same time . I have since put a 1x Sightron scope on my Encore but have yet to sight it in .

95 grain of Bh 209 , Winchester primers , 300 grain XTP mag .
The shot at 4 o'clock was all me i jerked the trigger and new the minute i did it was going there.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice shootin RobK


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

gunplay said:


> Nice shootin RobK


Thank you !!!!!!!!


----------



## Extex (Sep 11, 2007)

I finally got around to shooting the blackhorn and after 1/2 a bottle no other powder I have used is even in the same ball park as this stuff. Super clean and absolutely no crude ring- which is amazing. The 14th shot down the barrel went down the same as the first - accurate as any powder I have used without the crud ring head aches. Also after 14 shots with it I could even still take the speed breech out with just my fingers. My TC is using 115 gr with a 300 gr sst. 4" high at 100 and about 5" low at 200. I'm getting 4 inch groups at 200 - I have not chronoed it yet but thats got to be close to 2000 fps with it that flat. I did shoot some of the new 350 gr hornady fpb's with 90 grains in my sons omega - 2 inch groups at 100. I'm sold.

READ the label - max loads are 120 grains volume equivilant for 300 gr bullets and under. READ the label -do not clean with water use a oil solvent for the barrel like you would on a regular rifle. Use regular 209 primers - did I mention read the label  BE safe with all these different powders - READ the label :wink:


----------

